
Flooding of [US] Coast, Caused by Global Warming, Has Already Begun - erickhill
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/04/science/flooding-of-coast-caused-by-global-warming-has-already-begun.html?emc=edit_ta_20160903&nlid=54466831&ref=cta&referer=
======
DrScump
All of the places mentioned in this article are subsiding (and therefore
doomed); the increase in apparent sea level _with respect to the local
coastline_ does not mean that mean sea level is rising planetwide.

